# The High Holy Days



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

At sun down tonight started the high holy days of the jewish faith.
Our new Year and the day of attonment
Please join me in prayer for a new year of compassion,brotherhood,love,peace,health and strenght. And also join me in the cleansing of our being.
These are the most sacred of days in the jewish faith,And they are the most sacred days of mankind.
As we move forward in our lives...remember the little things.
Love
Brad


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Brad,

I know that you celebrate a new year around now. I know this is a terrible way to start the New Year (5762) but may I take this opportunity to wish you a happy and peaceful one!

Actually I guess we could all use these good wishes.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Kind of funny (ironic) that when I used to talk to my kids about the new year for us, it was always about the upcoming fun stuff we had planned or the bad time we had on a summer trip, or other trivial items. Everything has changed, now. Especially for the children. It seems that priorities have changed for everyone in this country (and around the world). However, in the spirit of healing, a new year can mean a new start. I read in Sunday's paper, that it is "time for the mighty giant to wipe away the tears." 
L'chaim,
-Jim


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

May the new year bring peace to the world.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I imagine that this will be an especially emotional Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur. I send Iza's wish that the New Year bring us peace.


----------

